# It's National Ammo Day!



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Get going, folks! I started early, on the way home from work; 5 minutes and 18 seconds into it:










And do NOT give me any crap about my special desert-brown ninja survival/hunting blanket!
(Labeled "Throw" on the receipt)

:mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> The goal of National Ammo Day is to empty the ammunition from the shelves of your local gun store, sporting goods, or hardware store...


last time I was in WM the shelves were already empty...but I'll take a look and see if they have anything today.

edit: well, they actually had 1 box of 38 Special!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I removed 500 bullets from one shelf, loaded them with powder into cases and placed them on a different shelf. Does that count? I didn't think so darn it. 

That is a real neat looking Ninja survival blanket. Is that the one you carry with you to the "MALL"? :anim_lol:

I figured you were a reloader DJ, have I been wrong all this time.

tumbleweed


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No TOF, I reload too, but nowadays, it seems like I'm more likely to have a few extra bucks than a few extra hours. Over the winter I grab a coal shovel and dig down through 9 months of accumulated crap to my benchtop, clean up all the equipment, and put up maybe a thousand rounds in various calibers (mostly handgun). Assuming I have primers; the round-count may come up a bit lower this year.

For outdoor blasting or action-type rifle/carbine competitions with the AR, it's hard to beat the Walmart Federal stuff (I usually can't recover my brass at these matches). And I keep a couple of fresh boxes of JHPs in all the defensive calibers tucked into the back of the safe "just in case."


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I would be in a world of hurt if I didn't reload. I haven't seen any of the ammo I use at our Wal-Mart for most of this year. It is 50 miles away, so difficult to check up on. Fortunately retirement allows the time to load.

I remain hopeful that primers will become more readily available soon.

Winter is about on us so I hope you have enough primers to keep you occupied.

Enjoy.

tumbleweed


----------

